# Carbon Rose Draw Stop



## cardetailer18 (Jan 4, 2014)

As far as I know if a bow has draw stops there should be two! Your wife should not shoot that bow until there are two stops. If a bow does not have stops then it will lock up at full draw and it is a super bad thing! Call the dealer and see if they have it. If they don't I guess your dealer can order one from bowtech.


----------



## cardetailer18 (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't actually own a carbon rose, but as far as drop aways go. The QAD HDX is very popular. I sold mine and got a limbdriver pro. I have heard that limbdriven rests are better. Whether that is true or not I am not sure. Good Luck!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

all the ones I shot there are only 1.
even the bowtech heartbreaker only came with 1
( carbon rose is the replacement for the hb ).
I added a second one on mine


----------



## Superbee1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I had the same question and this is the reply i got from Bowtech.

Hello,
Only one draw stop is needed on that bow. You can add a second if you would like. You can purchase it through your dealer. Have a great day.

Christopher Molina
Customer Relations 
[email protected]
(541) 284-4711 Phone
(541) 689-2220 Fax


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

as far as dropaways , look at the nap apache , best rest for the money.
no springs or timing marks , there is like two moving parts. 
very sturdy and well built.
I used to shoot a qad and will never go back after using the apache


----------



## Superbee1 (Dec 4, 2013)

We had the same problem with the target rest on my wife's bow. She had a Brite Sight Pro Tuner that is over 15 years old. Brite Sight said their newer rests have longer rods and should work. Most rest companies have started making their rests that have more travel for the newer bows with the bigger cut outs and thicker risers. If there is a model of rest you are wanting contact the company with the measurement from the outside of the riser to the center line of the shelf and ask them if their rests will accommodate.


----------



## mrks_jnz (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. If everyone else only has 1 stop, I won't give it a second thought. 

Also, we stopped at the local BPS today, and she chose out a Truglo Downdraft, pretty easy to set up, and now shooting bullet holes. Hardest thing was rest bolt that came in the package was too long, so I had to cut it down to fit.


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

There's only one stop on that bow, you're good to go. Same with the knight, assassin, heartbreaker...


----------



## kerree.king (Sep 24, 2014)

I put a Ripcord Linbdriver on my CR. I love how it has a channel for the arrow to sit in while the rest is down.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a Carbon Rose as well, mine did also only come with one draw stop. I've been shooting it since last December and have had no problems. For a rest, I use a QAD Ultra-Rest HD.


----------

